# Auto Adjustment in Progress Pop Up



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

How do I stop the Auto Adjustment in Progress pop up?

Yesterday an "Auto Adjustment in Progress" pop up started flashing on my screen stating I needed to change my resolution to 1680x1050. I did that but then the Auto Adjustment in Progress started popping up without the change the resolution line. It pops up in the middle of the screen every 5-10 minutes.

I looked for an answer to this problem and tried disconnecting the monitor cables and reconnecting them. Reset the Factory Settings on my monitor but the pop up continues to be a problem. I saw a download for a PC cleaner that supposedly helped a number of people but an uncertain to try it. From what I read it appears to be a monitor problem from what I read, although I'm not sure. I have Windows 8.1 and my monitor is an HP f2015.

Can someone help me stop this pop up?

Binkie


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I also tried the monitor on another computer and the Auto Adjustment in Progress message still pops up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do not use a PC cleaner. Since you have Windows 8 run your HP Support Assistant. Help is there.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your answer, Corday.

I have a custom computer with an HP monitor and the HP support assistant does not work on my computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your Monitor Menu has "Image Control" deselect Auto Adjustment.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I ran Malewarebytes and it did not come up with anything. Also ran my virus scanner. Still getting the pop up.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Now I can no longer bring up the monitor menu. Now when I push menu the Auto Adjustment in Progress pops up. Could using an earlier recovery date and running it possibly help?

It seems to be getting worse with more and more pop ups. I fear I may have to buy a new monitor.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Manually set the resolution back to where it was before resetting.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried that. It didn't help.

I really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I still have the original drivers that came with the monitor. Could it help if I put that in. The monitor must be at least 8 years old.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try with them. Monitor driver updates are usually for technical reasons not associated with security issues.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, Corday. My computer is only 6 months old and since the old drivers may not work properly and cause other problems, I've decided to get a new monitor for Christmas.

Thanks again,

Binkie


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on what you want to spend, there are some great monitors out there. Touch screen if you feel you need it.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to do some research on the different monitors first. Admittedly, I am a computer illiterate and don't want to spend a whole lot. Just a good solid monitor with a good reputation for function without a lot of problems. Don't know what the difference is between a back lit screen and others and have spend time learning what would be best.

Happy Holidays to you and yours,

Binkie


----------

